# Shrimping lights



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

__





Shrimping Lights


Shrimping Lights LED two color, 12v, 33 foot cord, submersible underwater lights for fishing and river shrimping, 12" housing 150 LED, super brights.




www.marker69.com


----------

